# Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )



## Punsoir (11. März 2015)

*Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Hi zusammen.
ich suche neue Lüfter für mein Enthoo Primo. Testweise habe ich derzeit meine Favoriten beQuiet Silent Wings 2 im Testeinsatz, möchte aber auch mal wieder über den berühmtem Tellerrand schauen (die hab ich aus einem andere System hier geborgt).
Lautstärke mäßig sind diese zwar super, aber vor allem der Luftdruck ist unterdurschnittlich schwach, auf der andere Seite weiß ich nicht wie wichtig dieser bei Gehäuselüftung überhaupt ist. Sie sollen aber die GPU im Spielebetrieb unterstützen, damit der ACX 2.0 nicht so weit aufdreht. Ansonsten sollten sie sich möglichst weit unterregeln lassen (300-500rpm) und eben einen Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Leistung bieten.

Bisher habe ich auf dem Notizzettel: Silent Wings 2 (zu schwach?) , Noctua A-14 PWM (zu laut durch hohe RPM), Noctual A14 FLX (leider nur 3 Pin) und Aerocool Dead Silence. Den Noctua A15 PEM bekomm ich wegen seinen Maße nicht unter.
DIe Noctuas scheinen ein deutlich höheren Druck zu haben und scheinen damit "zielgerichteter" zu sein.
Preis darf ruhig 20€ pro Lüfter sein.

System:
4790k unter einem Noctua DH-15
EVGA 980 FTW ACX2
Enthoo Primo
Asus Z97-Deluxe mit echten PWM Anschlüssen
bequiet DP10 550W

Kein Silentsystem, aber Krachmacher sind nicht erwünscht 
Was mein ihr?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Hey,

also Luftdruck spielt eigentlich nur eine Rolle wenn
A. Gehäuselüfter unimmtelbar gegen einen Widerstand pusten (z.B. Festplattenkäfig, Mesh hinter dem Lüfter,...)
B. du die Lüfter auf einem Kühlkörper einsetzen möchtest.

Für die reine Gehäusebelüftung reicht eine möglichst hohe Fördermenge im Normalfall aus.
Meine persönliche Referenz ist da auch der SW2, da er einen sehr guten Kompromiss zwischen Akustik und Performance bildet.
Die sind ja selbst auf 12V kaum zu hören und da schaufeln da eigentlich noch genügend Luft, sodass kein System mit denen zu heiß werden dürfter.
Die Noctuas gehen als Gehäuselüfter natürlich auch. Persönlich ziehe ich aber die SW2 vor, weil die Entkopplung und die Geräuschscharakteristik meiner Meinung nach etwas besser daher kommen.
Rein von der Fördermenge würde ich unter 1200 U/Min aber keine großen Unterschiede erwarten. 

Die Dead Silence besitze ich selbst seit heute, zwei 120mm und ein 140mm. Der erste Eindruck ist auf jeden Fall sehr positiv. Hab sie mir zugelegt, da sie für LED-Lüfter noch recht gute Specs hatten - und vom probeweisen Anschließen her kann ich das auch bestätigen. Sind im Verhältnis imho aber immer noch unter den SW2 und Noctuas einzuordnen.

Ansonsten kämen vielleicht noch die Modelle von Enermax infrage.
Die sind etwas günstiger, aber dennoch sehr performant.
Wenn du hingegen bereit bist, etwas mehr Geld für etwas mehr Quali auszugeben, dann BQ oder Noctua.
Für Gehäuselüfter kann man da ruhig nach Bauchgefühl entscheiden. Für Kühlkörper setze ich persönlich auf eLoops im 120er Format, bei 140mm würde ich hingegen ein paar NF-F14 nehmen, wenn es optimal sein sollte.


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Laufruhe + Druck = Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Laufruhe + Druck = Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Du bist hier aber auch der PK-PS Papagei, oder? 

Versteh das nicht als Angriff, aber ich würde keine 18 Euro für einen Lüfter ausgeben, der nicht der puristischen Premium-Klasse angehört.
Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Cinnayum (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Das einzige, was du erzeugen musst mit den Lüftern ist ein geordneter Luftstrom.

Dafür reicht idR ein 120mm Lüfter @7V über der ATX-Blende aus.
Nur in extrem zugebauten Gehäusen oder bei Grafikkartenlüftern, die sehr viel Luft verwirbeln müsste es ein 2. oder 3. Lüfter sein.

Testen kannst du das ganz einfach, indem du die CPU Temperatur unter voller Last mit verschiedenen Lüftersetups vergleichst.
Ich wette einfach mal du kannst höchstens 2-3°K Unterschied erzeugen, ganz gleich ob 1 oder viele viele Lüfter laufen.

Bei mir war ein 200mm Lüfter in der Decke z.B. komplett nutzlos, weil die warme Luft ohnehin durch das Mesh nach oben gewandert ist. Also aus damit und mehr Ruhe schaffen.
Die Scythe-Lüfter erzeugen sehr viel Fördermenge bei erträglicher Lautstärke, wenns bei dir doch hart auf hart kommen sollte.
Die haben außerdem viele "140mm" Lüfter mit 120mm Bohrungen.


----------



## a160 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

servus,

ich hab vor Kurzem auch meine Gehäuselüfter getauscht. Hab die Standart Lian-Li gegen einen NF P14 vorne, einen NF S12A und auf dem Noctua-Kühler C12P Se14 hab ich einen  NF A15 draufgepackt, da der mitgelieferte Lüfter leider keine PWM Steuerung hatte (dieser war der NF P14, der jetzt vorne sitzt).  Damit bin ich voll zufrieden, ist zwar nicht ultra-silent, aber im idle mit 2 Monitoren hab ich ne CPU temp von ca 35 Gradund an der gpu (HD6970 mit ACX 3) ca 38 Grad. Das ganze ist unterm Schreibtisch nicht wirklich zu hören im normalen Betrieb. Da drehen alle Lüfter unter 800 u/min und außer einem minimalen Rauschen ist nichts zu Hören.
Beim Zocken dreht dann der hintere NF S12A mit ca 1000u/min und man hört ihn etwas deutlicher. Vom vorderen 140er Noctua hört man dabei eigentlich nichts, zumindest nicht störend. Alle meine Noctuas erzeugen ein für mich sehr angenehmes tiefes rauschen und fallen nicht auf, kann sie alle nur empfehlen! Bieten glaube ich einen ganz guten Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Kühlleistung.


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Du bist hier aber auch der PK-PS Papagei, oder?
> 
> Versteh das nicht als Angriff, aber ich würde keine 18 Euro für einen Lüfter ausgeben, der nicht der puristischen Premium-Klasse angehört.
> Just my 2 Cents.



Wenn die gebotene Leistung dem Anwender den Preis "wert" macht, warum nicht ? ;-P 

Nachtrag: Der Vielgelobte kostet auch über 18€ be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der NB ist sogar billiger Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Hab bisher noch nicht so die guten Erfahrungen mit den regulären NBs machen können. Viele der Modelle hatten leider das bekannte Schleifen der Lager, das sich auch nach ein wenig Einlaufzeit nicht reduziert hat.
Von der P/L her würde ich dann schon eher die Twister Cluster (Advance) von Enermax nehmen. Die sind nämlich nicht nur wesentlich günstiger, sondern auch effizienter und leiser.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Kurz und knapp: Die besten Lüfter die ich je verbaut habe sind Be Quiet Silent Wings 2, sie sind sehr leise und hochwertig verarbeitet.

Glaubt mir ich habe alle verschiedenen Lüfter durch, Noctua, Enermax Noiseblocker... einfach alle


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Dem kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen.
Selbst meine komplett runtergeregelten industrial PPC - die bei Noctua so ziemlich das Non-Plus-Ultra repräsentieren - sind vom Lager her noch deutlich lauter als meine SW2.
Einziger Nachteil bei den BQs ist nach wie vor der verhältnismäßig geringe Luftdruck. Aber bei reinen Gehäuselüftern spielt das wie gesagt keine all zu große Rolle.
Die geringe Geräuschkulisse im Verhältnis zum Luftdruchsatz ist da imho einfach die Beste.
Zumindest bei 140mm...


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Auch ich habe BQ SW2 140mm im System. Ich hatte zuerst die PWM Version drin, aber die haben auf 20% PWM recht stark geklackert. Jetzt habe ich die Non-PWM drin, im Idle laufen die auf 5V und sind nicht hörbar, wie auch mein restliches System.


----------



## a160 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Würdet Ihr also bei 140mm die Silentwings 2 den Noctuas vorziehen?

 Will nämlich zwei neue 140mm Lüfter für den Deckel kaufen und schwanke da jetzt zwischen den Noctuas und den Silentwings, da die sich preislich ja kaum was schenken.


----------



## Punsoir (12. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Ich mache gleich mal den selbsttest. Verbaue später den Noctua DH 15 und schaue wie sie Lüfter da gegen die SW2 schlagen bei gleicher Drehzahl


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Auf dem sind doch zwei A15 drauf. Die sind meines Wissens sogar etwas lauter und schwächer als die normalen 14er von Noctua.

Aber pauschal könnte man schon sagen, dass die SW2 besser sind, so lange man sie _nur_ als Gehäuselüfter einsetzt.
Braucht man wiederum Luftdruck, würde ich bei 140mm Rahmenbreite definitiv zu Noctua greifen.
Bei 120mm sieht das wie gesagt anders aus, da gibt es wesentlich mehr Konkurrenz (z.B. die NB eLoop oder die neuen Alphacool Susurro).
Man muss halt immer den Einsatzzweck im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## Punsoir (12. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Die A15 auf dem DH15 entsprechen den seperaten A14 PWM (1500rpm), lediglich die seperat erhältichen A15 PWm haben "nur" 1200rpm. Unterschiede sind der "seltsame" 150mm Rahmen. 
Derzeit ist das bei Noctua etwas kompliziert:

Im Grunde sind es alles der selbe Lüfter, die auf unterschiedliche RPM gestellt wurden und je nach Modell PWM haben oder nicht:
A15 im Bundle mit dem Kühler -> 1500rpm
A15 seperat -> 1200 rpm = entspricht damit der dem A14 FLW nur als PWM Version mit dem 150mm Rahmen
A14 -> PWM mit 1500 rpm also wie A15 nur ohne Rahmen

Ich werde nachher mal per UEFI die Lüfter auf die gleichen Umdrehungen stellen ud "Horchen"


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*

Das Format der 150mm ist ja für solche Installationen vorgesehen. Mit dem geringen Lochabstand (105mm) kann man den sogar auf jeden 120er schnallen, sofern diese seltsamen Tragflächen am Rand nicht mit den RAM-Gartenzäunen oder dem Gehäuse kollidieren 

Aber jetzt wo du es erwähnst; der A14 FLX und der A15 haben tatsächlich die selben Specs.
Bin nur etwas verwundert, weil ich seitens der Nutzer hier und auf CB immer eher negatives über die 15er gehört habe. Sie seien für Noctuas relativ laut.

Aber hier mal ein Videovergleich:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOsN5wy0Cq0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtaWVCgYfm8

Ich meine mir einbilden zu können, dass die "normalen" 140er besser sind 
Dass die beiden auf dem DH15 jetzt 1500 U/min haben macht in dem Leistungsverhältnis wahrscheinlich auch keinen Unterschied mehr aus[...].


----------



## Punsoir (12. März 2015)

*AW: Suche den "perfekten" Gehäuselüfter (BeQuiet? Noctua? ... ? )*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das Format der 150mm ist ja für solche Installationen vorgesehen. Mit dem geringen Lochabstand (105mm) kann man den sogar auf jeden 120er schnallen, sofern diese seltsamen Tragflächen am Rand nicht mit den RAM-Gartenzäunen oder dem Gehäuse kollidieren
> 
> Aber jetzt wo du es erwähnst; der A14 FLX und der A15 haben tatsächlich die selben Specs.
> Bin nur etwas verwundert, weil ich seitens der Nutzer hier und auf CB immer eher negatives über die 15er gehört habe. Sie seien für Noctuas relativ laut.
> ...



Ja da muss wie gesagt beachtet werden das die Variante bei dem DH15 bis zu 1500rpm geht und da natürlich sehr laut wird. Lässt sich aber bei LN Adapter auch auf 1200 limitieren. An sich sind das alles die gleichen Lüfter


----------

